# Hintergrundbild mit Html erstellen, für Outlook-Signatur



## Davicito (6. Oktober 2014)

Hallo liebes Community,

ich bastle gerade an einer Signatur unter Outlook 2010 und hab da so meine Schwierigkeiten mit der Darstellung eines simplen Hintergrundbildes.

*Umsetzung*
Ich habe in einem HTML-Dokument einen Text mit Bild als Signatur eingebunden, welches auch ohne Probleme dargestellt wird.

```
<html>
    <head>   
        <meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"/>
     </head>
    <body>   
        <font face="Verdana, Ariel" size="3">
            Mit freundlichen Grüßen,<br>
            [Name]<br>
        </font>

        <img src="imgeTest.jpg"-->   
    </body>
</html>
```

*Nun mein Problem mit einem zusätzlichen Hintergrundbild*
Nun will ich zusätzlich ein Hintergrundbild einbinden und hatte mir anfangs gedacht,
das ich das mit einem Div-Tag einbinden könnte und mit CSS-Eigenschaften formatiert bekomme...
Das macht mann üblicherweise mit der Eigenschaft *background-image.* 
Dann habe ich aber gelesen, dass diese Eigenschaft von Outlook 2007 und 2010 nicht interpretiert werden, da Word das Lesen von HTML-, CSS-Eigenschaften übernimmt und Word leider nicht in der Lage ist, alles davon zu interpretieren.
Darunter zählen auch die CSS-Eigenschaften *background-repeat* und *background-position.* 

Siehe Seite 9, unter: http://www.kuehlhaus.com/~/media/Files/Content/Inxmail-Leitfaden-Outlook-2010.ashx

Weiter wird gezeigt, dass es rudimentär im Body-Tag selbst geht!
Siehe Seite 8, unter: http://www.kuehlhaus.com/~/media/Files/Content/Inxmail-Leitfaden-Outlook-2010.ashx 

sprich

```
<body background="imageTest.jpg">
 ....           
</body>
```

Nun das Dilemmer... Wenn ich das als Briefpapier (Template) in den Unterordner 
-> C:\Users\[Benutzer]\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Stationery 
hinterlege, wird mir das Hintergrundbild angezeigt.
Will ich das jetzt aber als Signatur ausprobieren, muss ich das ja in den Unterordner
-> C:\Users\[Benutzer]\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Signatures
hinterlegen. 
Doch da wird das Hintergrundbild leider nicht mehr angezeigt.

Auch Beispiele mit Vektorengrafiken (VML) habe ich ausprobiert... nur leider habe ich nicht den gleichen Erfolg, wie als wenn ich jetzt das als Briefpapier hinterlege.

Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen?

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus für Eure wertvollen Anregungen, Tips und Lösungdvorschläge!

LG, Davicito.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
grundsätzlich in E-Mails nur ganz rudimentäres HTML ohne Microsoft spezifische Technologien wie VML verwenden.
Es gibt für E-Mails keinen HTML-Standard somit ist die Verwendung von HTML in Mails auch immer mit Problemene behaftet. Das man HTML in Mails verwenen kann hat sich mal Microsoft ausgedacht und andere haben es übernommen.
Zu Verwendung von CSS in Mails lies dir bitte diese Links durch:
http://maddesigns.de/html-newsletter-1030.html
http://www.email-standards.org/
http://www.campaignmonitor.com/css/

Viele Grüße
PS: Sorry das ich dir jetzt keine konkrete Hilfe anbiete aber das Thema ist relativ einfach damit zu beantworten das man keine Experimente in Mails mit HTML machen sollte.


----------

